# Need Motherboard for Pentium D



## chetanrawool (Mar 15, 2012)

Hello
I am using Intel Pentium D 805 2.66 GHz processor with Intel D102GGC2 motherboard. It has Ati ex200 256 mb onboard graphics. Currently I am using 1gb ddr2 ram. 
My pc is very old one but used to work fine, but from some time it just restarts or screen goes blank,whenever i use some heavy softs or even small games.

I asked the repair guy to have a look & he said that my motherboard has some problems. So I want to buy a new motherboard for this processor. also a graphics card which can handle games at low res. Suggest me ram also along with PSU.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 15, 2012)

your 'computer guy' is a retard.

check your power supply first. i bet its a cheap, shoddy one.

the problem you have, of restarts and blank screens, is not caused by motherboard, its caused wither by power supplies, or overheating cpu's.

from now onwards, dont listen to anything your 'repair guy' says, he doenst know anything at all.


whats your budget for your gpu?
2 gb ram will be fine.

tho i advise you to upgrade your entire pc, as gaming on a pentium D is not fun.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...rdware-price-list-spec-sheet.html#post1445326

you can buy either the HD6450 or the GT520 from the above list.


----------



## helion (Mar 16, 2012)

+1.

Must be a heating issue, or a PSU issue.


----------



## topgear (Mar 16, 2012)

@ OP - 

1. remove ram modules, clean them and the ram slot too on mobo, remount ram modules properly again.

2. Check ram module with memtest app , try another ram slot, if you have tow ram modules test and use one at a time.


----------



## chetanrawool (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for replays!

I had problem with my psu, so  bought VIP 400W at the same place where this "guy" came from. 
I had checked ram to, no problem shown. 
It just, whenever i start something, A sound starts coming from cabinet, like loud humming & it just restart or goes blank!
& as for the money, I am buying a laptop, so don't wanna spend to much. around 10000 should be good with some extra, for everything mentioned by you guys!


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 16, 2012)

if you're buying a laptop no point wasting 10k on pc upgrade

Try to sell the desktop u have.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 16, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> if you're buying a laptop no point wasting 10k on pc upgrade
> 
> Try to sell the desktop u have.



i feel he is doing the right thing. you can't run a laptop 24X7. it'll overheat. battery will run out or if you run on AC, you'll kill the battery. 



chetanrawool said:


> Thanks for replays!
> 
> I had problem with my psu, so  bought VIP 400W at the same place where this "guy" came from.
> I had checked ram to, no problem shown.
> ...



run CPUID HWmonitor & post a screenshot after using PC for 10-15min. no need to use any heavy game or app. just run a video file or any app that doesn't make your PC to reboot. its clearly cause of overheating.

for the upgrade part, grab a new processor, motherboard & ram. try to sell the old one:

AMD A6 3650 + Gigabyte GA-A55M-S2V  + Corsair DDR3 4 GB. all for 11k and you can run most modern games at medium resolution with similar details.


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2012)

chetanrawool said:


> Thanks for replays!
> 
> I had problem with my psu, so  bought VIP 400W at the same place where this "guy" came from.
> I had checked ram to, no problem shown.
> ...



I think your cpu HSF is spinning at slow speed due to dust accumulation - remove and  clean the cpu HSF fan, apply a fresh layer of TiM and remount the HSF properly back again.


----------



## chetanrawool (Mar 17, 2012)

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-5NXHLa9tK5A/T2QWHwBLf1I/AAAAAAAAALk/c5bdgONx_t4/w500-h375-k/mobo.JPG
this is the screen shot


----------



## helion (Mar 17, 2012)

I had mid 40s to early 50s for the same mobo+processor set up. 

Add more inlet fans to the box. Try to reduce the number of start up programs as well. That could help.


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2012)

@ chetanrawool - look a the cpu fan speed - it's only 1691RPM at m,ax should but it should be around 2.8-more than 3k RPM - so do what I've suggested on the previous post.


----------



## chetanrawool (Mar 20, 2012)

Sorry Guys couldn't replay!
& thanks for the suggestions.
Now I tried removing & cleaning cpu hsf but still there is problem.
So what should I do? I mean buy new HSF or PSU or buy the whole system(mobo,cpu etc.)?


----------



## sghoshranipark (Mar 20, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> your 'computer guy' is a retard.
> 
> check your power supply first. i bet its a cheap, shoddy one.
> 
> ...



"He is right"


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2012)

@ op- get a good psu & cpu hsf now


----------



## Cilus (Mar 20, 2012)

There might be one issue, probably somehow the fan speed is reset or wrongly set in motherboard BIOS. Do one thing, remove the battery from the motherboard and then again place it. It will reset your BIOS to factory default setting. Then measure the CPU fan speed.


----------



## chetanrawool (Mar 21, 2012)

So suggest me some really good value for money. Hardware.


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2012)

For upgrading exsisting components you can get :
CM Hyper 212+ @ 1.85k + Corsair CX430v2 @ 2.4k

For new cpu+mobo+ram get :

AMD A6-3500 @ 4k
Gigabyte GA-A55M-S2V @ 3.5k
Corsair Value Select DDR3 1333Mhz 4Gb @ 1.1k
FSP Saga II 400 @ 1.9k


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2012)

^^ i think he better go for A75 board. it supports Trinity or else Intel Pentium G620 with a similar priced H61 board.


----------



## topgear (Mar 23, 2012)

the gfx performance of 6530D will outperform P620 for sure and there's not much price difference between P620+H61 and A55+A6-3500 combo but with better gfx performance he should go with AMD solution and why I've not suggested him a A75 mobo :



> & as for the money, I am buying a laptop, so don't wanna spend to much. around 10000 should be good with some extra, for everything mentioned by you guys!



so he may not upgrade to Trinity at all in the future - so going with a A55 mobo keeps everything within his budget limit.


----------



## sghoshranipark (Mar 26, 2012)

Well your processor can still work but I would better suggest an upgrade.


----------

